# Article on Marie Claire website, regarding acupunture and IVF



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello!

Thought this may be of interest.

http://www.marieclaire.co.uk/news/health/178504/acupuncture-boosts-ivf-pregnancy.html

Loujx 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

